# Anaerobic or Aerobic - which has the biggest bang for the buck?



## BlueArmy (Jun 25, 2021)

Morning Folks,

Am planning the next phase of my diabetes mgmt. Have a rowing machine and treadmill that my wife obsessively uses, so plan to start helping her wear those out. However, I am considering if I should also invest in a multi-gym. 

In other peoples experience - what gives bigger bang for buck in reduce BG, Weight training or cardio (I assume I am going to get lots of "both" responses, however, I guess the point I am asking is - is it worth buying a multi-gym, on the assumption, it will get used).


----------



## barrym (Jun 25, 2021)

IMHO if your focus is reducing BG (or increasing insulin sensitivity) my view is that cardio is best. Not sure I would look to extreme exercise but rather discipline myself to one hour a day 'brisk' walks. Far more enjoyable, natural, and of course cheaper! A good pair of walking shoes and you're done.

Ducking behind the sofa now - lots of incoming I reckon


----------



## Robin (Jun 25, 2021)

I think a lot of people find steady aeoribic exercise lowers their blood glucose, whereas strenuous HITT training, or anaerobic stuff can cause the liver to release stores of glucose and raise it in the short term (though it replenishes itself eventually, often while you are asleep). I know from horse riding that there are some times when I've been mildly out of breath and relaxed, and my BG has decreased, and times when I've been having to apply short bursts of intense energy in a lesson, and it’s skyrocketed.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 25, 2021)

barrym said:


> IMHO if your focus is reducing BG (or increasing insulin sensitivity) my view is that cardio is best. Not sure I would look to extreme exercise but rather discipline myself to one hour a day 'brisk' walks. Far more enjoyable, natural, and of course cheaper! A good pair of walking shoes and you're done.
> 
> Ducking behind the sofa now - lots of incoming I reckon


I've signed up to the 1 million steps challenge and have been doing 10k+ steps a day, so have that covered, but after losing a stack of weight, I am seeing diminishing returns now. Want to up the intensity a bit.  I read that building muscle mass is also a good idea as the muscles will use their stored glucose and then suck more out of the blood over the following days, and that the more muscle you have the more glucose they will store?


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 25, 2021)

Robin said:


> I think a lot of people find steady aeoribic exercise lowers their blood glucose, whereas strenuous HITT training, or anaerobic stuff can cause the liver to release stores of glucose and raise it in the short term (though it replenishes itself eventually, often while you are asleep). I know from horse riding that there are some times when I've been mildly out of breath and relaxed, and my BG has decreased, and times when I've been having to apply short bursts of intense energy in a lesson, and it’s skyrocketed.


Do you think thats because the high intensity was a short burst and the body picked up you were up a gear and flooded the blood with glucose then when it stopped the body didn't need it? Its a interesting point though, thanks.


----------



## helli (Jun 25, 2021)

Typically, at the time of the exercise, longish cardio (not HIIT) will lower blood sugar and resistance training (e.g. weights) will increase it. Any stress will also raise it so exercising in discomfort whether cardio or not will raise levels. 
For the next 24 to 48 hours after exercise of any type, blood sugar levels are decreased/insulin sensitivity is increased.

I started with "typically" because we are al different and the impact can change. 

I always say the best exercise is the one you enjoy and will maintain. There is no point spending an hour on the rower every day for a week and then never using it again.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 25, 2021)

helli said:


> I always say the best exercise is the one you enjoy and will maintain. There is no point spending an hour on the rower every day for a week and then never using it again.


I agree. The sad fact is, the only exercise I really enjoy is playing football and I think that is beyond me at the moment due to poor fitness, although I hope to get back into at some point. I have managed to establish walking now as a regular routine, mostly through buying a large dog and forcing myself too - I might of taken poor care of myself, but for some odd reason I respond better to a duty of care when it is from me to others! I am hoping my addictive personality can be trained towards an endorphin release buzz and if I can push through the first 3 months or so and embed a regular gym routine as a behaviour, I think it will stick if I can get through the hump. Also looking for something I can do whatever the weather and with minimum excuses and hate the culture of public gyms which is why I am considering completing a home setup.


----------



## Maca44 (Jun 25, 2021)

I go for 70-80% max HR on treadmill so I can keep that up for a long time HiT I just don't enjoy but I understand it's a better way of getting fit. As above, walking at a fair pace has got to be the best exercise out there if your plan is to just get BG down and get generally fit.

Most important thing is you want to enjoy it and not dread it.


----------



## Robin (Jun 25, 2021)

BlueArmy said:


> Do you think thats because the high intensity was a short burst and the body picked up you were up a gear and flooded the blood with glucose then when it stopped the body didn't need it? Its a interesting point though, thanks.


This is a known (but little understood) thing, I came across it in a link on the Bertie online course, but I can’t find it now, but there is a reference to it in no 4  down the page on the runsweet site here.








						Avoiding Hypos
					

A site for people with diabetes with a focus on sport, providing information on diabetes and sport as well as other diabetic issues.




					www.runsweet.com


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 25, 2021)

Yes the liver releasing glucose to fuel anaerobic exercise is definitely a thing that I’ve heard T1 endurance athletes (like Roddy Riddle) use to prevent hypos. 

For BG reduction I would definitely opt for cardio/lower impact


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 25, 2021)

OK thanks for the advice. I'll leave the multi-gym for the time being then and focus on the walking I am already doing, running and rowing machine I already have. Thanks!


----------



## barrym (Jun 25, 2021)

A few years ago a friend of mine was diagnosed pre-diabetic. He was told to lose weight. He did that funny diet of eating normally (sensibly) for 5 days then 2 at 800 carbs. Also walked one hour a day. He had spectacular results. 

I'm not keen on diets like that. I prefer to lean toward lower carbs, higher fats without being obsessive. And reduce food with an ingredients list! If you can't see what's in it you shouldn't eat it. A bit tongue in cheek but a useful mantra to be steered by.

YMMV


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 25, 2021)

yeah agree - if I don't have to process it and cook it myself, I am not eating it these days. The only additives are the herbs, spices and seasoning I put in.

With the exception of Big D nuts actually - which I am using as a go to snack as the portion sizes are controlled, and it reminds me of happier days when pubs were full of drinkers and they were, alongside pork scratchings, the only food choice if you had a munch on!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2021)

BlueArmy said:


> I agree. The sad fact is, the only exercise I really enjoy is playing football and I think that is beyond me at the moment due to poor fitness, although I hope to get back into at some point. I have managed to establish walking now as a regular routine, mostly through buying a large dog and forcing myself too - I might of taken poor care of myself, but for some odd reason I respond better to a duty of care when it is from me to others! I am hoping my addictive personality can be trained towards an endorphin release buzz and if I can push through the first 3 months or so and embed a regular gym routine as a behaviour, I think it will stick if I can get through the hump. Also looking for something I can do whatever the weather and with minimum excuses and hate the culture of public gyms which is why I am considering completing a home setup.


Have you looked for any walking football groups reasonably near to you? - there's a lot of it about - and it's far better than doing nowt.  (Plus, most of them raise any amount of money for local or national charities - we have one that has been supporting the local prostate cancer support group since they formed - the majority of the chaps aren't affected by prostate cancer, so what?  They're getting out of the house and moving .......


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 25, 2021)

I've never heard of them. I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## Ange8 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi guys enjoyed reading about BG and ideas on this thread . At the moment I am on counterweight programme for 12 weeks so soups and shakes -800 calories a day to encourage weight loss - although its been slow it’s meant to promote my BG too go lower I usually excercise 5nights doing weights , core and spin my blood sugars are still high at 11-12 my dietician tells me it’s my excercise is  causing. My
blood sugars to spike at 11-12 was advised not to do exercise for 9 days my blood sugars were still 12-13 would I be better doing cardio excercise like spin bike to lower my blood sugars ?


----------

